
Ask HN: Outsourcing support for small companies - Tharkun
My company has had to miss out on a couple of juicy government tenders lately because we&#x27;re unable to provide support 7 days a week. Hiring people to sit idly by a phone seems silly, and obviously expensive.<p>Does anyone have any (positive..) experiences with outsourcing support? What caveats should we look out for? Thanks!
======
brudgers
My random internet advice:

1\. Add the expensive price of people sitting by the phone to the proposal.
After marking it up with a healthy profit, of course.

2\. Move on to the next proposal.

Whatever the potential client says they want should be included in the
proposed fee. With a nice profitable markup,of course. The alternative is to
buy the job at a loss and make up for it on volume...which, isn't exactly the
snarky response it seems to be if the staffing cost of 24/7 support can be
amortized over several projects in parallel.

An alternative is to have regular staff on call to perform tech support as a
collateral responsibility.

But in the end, a requirement to provide 24/7 tech support may indicate
contracts that are a poor match for your firm and ought not to be pursued so
that work that meets your firm's capabilities can be pursued.

Good luck.

------
iagovar
You mean hiring overseas?

